# Which Ergo to buy?



## thea77 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm planning to buy an Ergo within the next month or so (DD is almost 9 weeks old and I want to use it without the infant insert when she's around 4 months old). I'm wondering which one to buy--the regular Ergo, the Ergo sport or the new Heart 2 Heart Ergo being released later this month. Does anyone know anything about this new one? Or opinions on regular vs. sport? TIA!!


----------



## heather+mike2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have both the regular ergo and the ergo sport. I love them both. The sport is lighter in weight and very soft. Great for the summer months. It doesn't have the hood attached to it for nursing or sleeping, though. You can change up the sport to carry your babe on your back or hip just like the regular model. The regular ergo (IMO) has a little more structure to it. I would start with the regular ergo before getting the sport model. Unfortunately, my ds is getting to the point where he no longer wants to be in a carrier. He's very independent and wants to walk on his own. It makes me sad because I like having him close to me. Ah well.

I hope that helps a little!

ETA - I wanted to mention the infant insert. My ds hated it. For me it was a waste of money. I ended up using either a sling or moby until I could put him in the ergo without it.


----------



## thea77 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks...I still haven't decided, but I'm going to wait until the new one comes out so I can see what it's like.


----------



## sunfairy79 (Jul 6, 2008)

ergo JUST unveiled their new colors and the heart 2 heart at the ABC kids show in vegas. my guess is they won't be on the market until december at least. i would probably skip the insert and the heart 2 heart since your DD is 9 weeks already. a blanket would do the trick if you feel like you need more support. also, we liked the original better than the sport but it is preference.
best of luck!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got the sport and I love it! My ds is 22 mos. (I don't know where I've been before now!)

For tiny babies, I prefer a ring sling (unpadded) up till about 4-6 mos, then I want a structured carrier. I've had several different kinds over the years and much prefer the Ergo.

My Ergo Sport has a hood that snaps to it and the straps are elasticized and clip into the D-rings on the shoulder straps.


----------



## lisavark (Oct 27, 2007)

I've never tried the Ergo sport, but I borrowed several regular Ergos before I finally bought one. I got an organic one and it's MUCH softer than the regular ones usually are. It's awesome, I highly recommend it.


----------



## 911mama (Aug 29, 2009)

If you go to heavenly hold's website, they have some of the ones for preorder. You can also get the new organics through ergo's site. I can't wait to get the galaxy grey!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have experience with the ergo sport, but if it is true that it doesn't have a sleeping hood I would not be happy with that. I use the sleeping hood daily. If I didn't use it DS's head would flop backwards. It is also nice to pull up while nursing.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
I don't have experience with the ergo sport, but if it is true that it doesn't have a sleeping hood I would not be happy with that. I use the sleeping hood daily. If I didn't use it DS's head would flop backwards. It is also nice to pull up while nursing.

It DOES have a hood. It snaps into the hood pocket. It's completely removable (though I don't know why).

It's also very, very soft cotton ( possibly a blend?). Not rough at all.


----------

